# 'Het' or 'hij'?



## nicodeb

Good afternoon!

I'm writing to you because I'm currently studying Dutch to prepare for when I'll move to Amsterdam in September, and I have a doubt about a construction I've come across on my language book. Basically, in an exercise there's the following question: 'Is de baby een jongen of een meisje?' As 'baby' is a masculine noun, should I answer 'Hij is een meisje.' or 'Het is een meisje.'? Because if there hadn't been the question, I'd probably have used 'het', but in this case, I can't decide. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peterdg

It is: "Het is een meisje" because "meisje", like all diminutives in Dutch, is of the neuter gender.


----------



## nicodeb

Alright! Thank you! 
Would you use 'het' also if it were 'Het is een jongen'? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peterdg

Very good question and it makes me think to rephrase my previous answer.

First of all: yes, I would also say "Het is een jongen" even though "jongen" is masculine, so I realize that my argument that it must be "Het is een meisje" because "meisje" is neuter, is not a good argument.

I think  the reason is that mentally, we transform "Is de baby een jongen of een meisje?" into "Is het een jongen of een meisje?" and then we naturally respond repeating the "het". Perhaps someone else will give a more scientifically sound answer.


----------



## nicodeb

hahaha Thank you a lot! 

Do you think this has got something to do with the fact that in Dutch you say 'het zijn' instead of 'ze zijn' when you've got a predicate noun (if I've understood it correctly)?

Anyway, I think I'm starting to understand the mechanism! Thanks again!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Zie ook: Gebruik van _het_ in de ANS


----------



## nicodeb

Dank je wel!


----------



## eno2

"De baby, is het (de baby) een meisje of een jongen?".   Het grammaticaal mannelijk geslacht van de baby wordt hier verwijderd ten gunste van  het onzijdige HET,  vanwege de onwetendheid over het werkelijke geslacht van de baby.

Je antwoordt ook met 'het'. 'Het is een jongen/meisje'. 'Het is een hij/zij'  (frequent gebruikt dit).  'Het' verwijzend naar de baby waarvan de vrager het geslacht nog niet wist.

"Hij is een jongen" en  "Hij is een hij"  zijn redundanties, alhoewel ik niet zeker weet of het pleonasmen of tautologieën zijn.  
"Hij is een meisje"  en " Hij is een zij" zijn oxymorons


----------



## nicodeb

Dank je wel! Dat maakt veel zin! Nu begrijp ik!


----------



## eno2

When the real gender is not an issue nor a subject, one uses 'hij'.  The grammatical gender.

Some google results:

Een beetje gewone melk is niet schadelijk voor een baby, hij kan het gewoon verteren.

Beweeg speelgoed naast de baby. Hij wil die kant op en zal zo proberen te rollen.


----------



## nicodeb

Thank you very much!


----------



## eno2

When I went  to the doctor with my baby Calipurnia, I would never have said: 

Onze baby is ziek,  *HIJ* huilt voortdurend.

Because I knew it was a she,  I said: onze baby is ziek, zij huilt voortdurend.

I would never call my daughter a he. 

Someone who doesn't know the gender would say:

deze baby is ziek, hij huilt voortdurend.


----------



## nicodeb

Thanks! I was wondering that. So, we can say that when you know the gender of the person, you use 'hij' or 'zij' accordingly, even when the gender is not the main topic of the sentence, but, when the gender is unknown, you just use 'hij'. 

However, when the noun is an inanimate de-word, you can use always 'hij', right? Because I read somewhere that in the Flanders people use 'zij' also for feminine de-words, whilst in the Netherlands people tend to use 'hij' also in that case and use 'zij' only for people. Is this right? 

Like, for example, in the sentence: 'Ik kan niet de deur opendoen, *hij/zij* is stuk.'

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eno2

This is transgressing into general linguistic gender phenomenons where people like Bibibiben and others here have largely commented upon and perhaps can provide you with some internal inks. I remember something like 'verharing', a tendency of using more and more the feminine gender. This is an external link: 



> *Verharing - Begrijpelijke Taal*
> bt.ruhosting.nl/verharing/
> 25 sep. 2015 - Waar komt zij eigenlijk vandaan, die neiging om alles maar te vervrouwelijken? Is het gemakzucht? Laat het onderwijs steken vallen? Vinden we het – heel seksistisch – zachter, vriendelijker? Ik heb geen idee of het fenomeen een naam heeft. Bij gebrek aan die wetenschap noem ik het zelf 'verharing'.


'Het' or 'hij'?

I'm Flemish and I don't like to call 'de deur', wich is a  masculine noun, a 'he'. I use 'she'. I would never say: hij staat open.


----------



## nicodeb

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Majamimi

nicodeb said:


> Thanks! I was wondering that. So, we can say that when you know the gender of the person, you use 'hij' or 'zij' accordingly, even when the gender is not the main topic of the sentence, but, when the gender is unknown, you just use 'hij'.
> 
> However, when the noun is an inanimate de-word, you can use always 'hij', right? Because I read somewhere that in the Flanders people use 'zij' also for feminine de-words, whilst in the Netherlands people tend to use 'hij' also in that case and use 'zij' only for people. Is this right?
> 
> Like, for example, in the sentence: 'Ik kan niet de deur opendoen, *hij/zij* is stuk.'
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Io sono Olandese e non direi mai zij staat open of zij is stuk. Bensì : hij staat open/hij is stuk.

Riguardo alla tua difficolta iniziale, io me lo spiego così

De auto ( non animato -maschile )
1) Is het een rode of een groene auto? -Hij is rood.
Pero: - Het is een rode auto.

De baby (animato -maschile ma si sa il sesso)
2)Is de baby groot of klein ?
         - Hij/zij is klein .
Pero: - Het is een kleine baby.

De deur(Non animato- maschile)
3)Ik kan de deur niet opendoen , hij is stuk.
Ik kan de deur niet opendoen, het is een kapotte deur.

Het boek (Non animato -NEUTRO)
4) Ik lees dit boek nog een keer,  het is erg mooi.
Ik lees dit boek nog een keer, het is een erg mooi boek.

Het meisje(Animato-NEUTRO ma si sa il sesso)
5) Het meisje is aardig, zij is behulpzaam.
Het meisje is aardig , het is een behulpzaam meisje.

Quindi se nel predicato nominale c’e solo l’aggetivo o l’avverbio SENZA sostantivo  , si usa “hij” ( o “zij” quando si è sicuro che si tratta di una femmina come nell’esempio 5  e “het” se il sostantivo era neutro come nell’esempio 4)  , Quando invece è presente un sostantivo  si usa SEMPRE “het”.

non chiedermi il perché , ma è così


----------



## nicodeb

Grazie mille! Non potevi essere più chiara di così!

Da quello che ho capito, mi sembra che sia una di quelle regole che non hanno una spiegazione nella grammatica, ma piuttosto nell'uso della lingua da parte dei madrelingua, come succede, ad esempio, in italiano quando diciamo, che ne so, "Un sacco di persone fanno..." anche se "sacco" è singolare e grammaticalmente sarebbe più sensate usare "fa".

Comunque, grazie mille di nuovo!


----------



## Majamimi

Majamimi said:


> non chiedermi il perché , ma è così



Probabilmente c’è una spiegazione tipo: se c’è il sostantivo è sufficiënte “het” , quando non c’è si usa hij/zij/het per specificare di quale sostantivo si stava parlando.  
Comunque sia, sono lieta di aiutarti, così possiamo aiutarci a vicenda, io sto ancora imparando l’italiano


----------



## nicodeb

Grazie ancora! Ha perfettamente senso!
Comunque, certamente! L'italiano a volte può essere molto ostico anche per noi madrelingua, e, quindi, se hai bisogno di delucidazioni, fammi sapere!


----------

